# XC Training Hamburg



## entry (13. Januar 2004)

Moin Moin,
ich bin gebürtiger Lübecker und gerade nach Hamburg gezogen. Ich würde gerne mit jemandem zusammen trainieren, der mir hier in HH ein bischen was zeigen kann. Kenne mich ja kaum aus.
*Ein paar Infos:*
Ich bin 21.
Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren XC Rennen.
2003 bin ich ausserdem am Gardasee, in Willingen, St. Wendel und am Tegernsee gefahren.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mich sogar für die Transalp Challenge angemeldet.
Ich fange jetzt erst wieder an zu trainieren, nach einer ca. 3 monatigen Pause.
*Wichtig!!!*
Ich kann nur morgens bis 9.oo Uhr oder abends ab 20.oo uhr trainieren.
Ausserdem bin ich oftmals am WE wieder in Lübeck.


----------



## bofh_marc (13. Januar 2004)

Moin,

wenn Du Lust hast, hier in Harburg zu fahren (beste Strecken wo gibt in HH,  ) koennen wir uns gerne mal treffen. Hast Du fuer die Anreise ein Auto? Mit dem HVV ist das wohl eher doof, nach Harburg zu kommen. 

Bin 26, habe im August 2003 wieder mit Radeln angefangen, fahre (noch?) keine Rennen, aber gerne mal etwas zuegiger.
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bei deinem Tempo mithalten kann. Aber wenn Du erst wieder anfaengst mit Trainieren...

Meist fahre ich am Wochenende. Habe aber auch ne Lampe, so dass wir mal nen Nightride starten koennen. Ach so - ich bin natuerlich Schoen-Wetter-Fahrer.

Also, wenn Du mal Lust hast, kannste mich anmailen oder mal in Forum schauen, ob eine Tour angekuendigt ist.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich bin zwar ein alter Sack (41), fahr dafür seit Ende der 80 er Rennen 
Ich trainiere immer noch für die EBE und fahr regelmäßig am Sonntagmorgen in Harburg. Licht hab ich auch, Nighteride in den HaBe wäre mal toll!

Vom Michel solltest du duch den alten Elbtunnel problemlos in die HaBe´s kommen....


Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Samstag gibts ein Rennen...


----------



## tustust (13. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich würde auch gerne mit Euch Gleichgesinnten durch die HaBe heizen!
Bin 29, auch schon länger beim CC, gebürtiger RR-Fahrer. Die "Mirage X" habe ich in den letzten Wochen schon ordentlich angetestet.....
Also, macht doch für das kommende WE, bzw. die nächsten Tage für den Abend einen Vorschlag....

Hey entry, auf dem Weg in die HaBe komme ich am Michel vorbei, kann Dich dann gleich mitnehmen.

Freu mich schon!


bis bald, tustust


----------



## Marec (13. Januar 2004)

Hi,

da ich Sonntags auch immer ausschlafen will, wenn ich darf, fahre ich meistens, ca. 13.00h in die HaBe´s. Diesen Sonntag werde ich nicht ausschlafen, da ich meine Zeit ab 6.00h morgens in der Arbeit vertrödeln darf.
Ansonsten bin ich immer für Sonntags 13.00h zu haben...

Gruß


----------



## tustust (13. Januar 2004)

Überroller schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> da ich Sonntags auch immer ausschlafen will, wenn ich darf, fahre ich meistens, ca. 13.00h in die HaBe´s. Diesen Sonntag werde ich nicht ausschlafen, da ich meine Zeit ab 6.00h morgens in der Arbeit vertrödeln darf.
> Ansonsten bin ich immer für Sonntags 13.00h zu haben...
> ...



Hi Überroller,

dann halten wir mal diesen Sonntag 13:00 Uhr fest, oder. Wo dann treffen? Neugraben S-Bahn?

Und all ihr anderen? Am Fr. oder auch am So.?

Gruß von tustust


----------



## Sanz (14. Januar 2004)

Hi,
wollte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden. Tolle Idee mit XC Training und wäre am Wochenende auch dabei. Ich werde Eure Terminpläne weiter verfolgen und mich dann einklinken.


----------



## Sanz (17. Januar 2004)

> Eigentlich sollten wir die Nightrides lieber auf die Woche verschieben und das Training am WE abhalten, was meint ihr?



Hört sich gut an!  



> Am Wochenende bei Tageslich schnell



Hört sich auch gut an!  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## tustust (22. Januar 2004)

Liebe Leutz,

am Samstag den 24.01. 12:00 Uhr XC-Training/Tour in den HH-HaBe: bitte bei m LMB eintragen.

See ya


----------



## entry (4. Februar 2004)

Jemand am Sonntag Lust?


----------



## tustust (4. Februar 2004)

Hi entry,

bis Sonntag bin ich mit meiner Umbauarie noch nicht durch.......eventuell in 1 1/2 Wochen.......
Viel Glück bei der Suche und Viel Spaß am So.

Gruß von Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. Februar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand am Sonntag Lust?



Wie immer 10Uhr Kärntner Hütte. Wir können ja heute mal die Telefonnummer austauschen.


----------



## edvars (5. Februar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand am Sonntag Lust?



Ja ich hatte lust Sontag zu mitfahren, wenn es also nicht wieder regnet


----------



## Buddy (5. Februar 2004)

Das wird wahrscheinlich ne recht schnelle Tour, richtig ? Ich wollte Sonntag an sich auch in die HaBe, um meinen neuen Schatz einzuweihen, war jetzt aber schon fast 3 Monate nimmer biken, dementsprechend wird meine Kondition sein  

Gruß, Buddy


----------



## Beppo (6. Februar 2004)

@Buddy: was für ein heißes Teil; tolles Bügelbrett und das Rad ist auch nicht schlecht...  

Bis demnächst
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## entry (6. Februar 2004)

Jap, ok. Also dann am Sonntag sind ja schon ne recht grosse Gruppe.
Und macht euch keine Gedanken um den Speed. Wir bleiben dann schon zusammen. Und wer von uns Bikern steht nicht auf das Gefühl wenn die Beine mal wieder so richtig weh tun! Ich finds geil!!!  
​ 
Wann habt ihr denn Zeit? Dann mache ich mal einen Eintrag ins LMB...


----------



## Buddy (6. Februar 2004)

Da gestern beim SfdW der Wunsch geäußert wurde (nicht nur von mir  ) eine "Einsteigerrunde" zu machen, sollten wir vllt zwei Gruppen machen. Ich werde mal nen Thread dazu aufmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entry (6. Februar 2004)

Das hab ich gern. So ein Bike und Einsteigerrunden fordern 
​ 
HeHe... Na wie ihr meint. Ich habe nicht den Anspruch zu trainieren, wenn ich mich mit anderen treffe. Da will ich Spass haben. Die Leute und Gegend kennen lernen und vielleicht sogar ein Bier verdrücken! 
​


----------



## Buddy (6. Februar 2004)

entry schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich gern. So ein Bike und Einsteigerrunden fordern
> ​ [/right]



Ich habe das Bike seit November aufgebaut und bin daher seit ca. 3 Monaten nicht mehr im Training. Soll ja nicht so bleiben 

Warten wir erstmal ab, wie die Resonanz auf die "Einsteigertour" ist. Es gibt ja auch oftmals welche, die gerade mit dem Biken anfangen und genau auf solche Touren warten...


----------



## entry (6. Februar 2004)

so wie ich...


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich werde Sonntag nicht fahren!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sanz (8. Februar 2004)

weiß blos noch nicht wann!  

Andre


----------

